# Credit Card Knife, anyone ever used one?



## Notaskinnychef (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi all, was wondering if anyone here has ever bought/used one of these things:

http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B008RST9YA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

They are only 13 grams and 2.2mm so certainly handy for having around in your wallet. Granted this would not be advisable to have while boarding a plane or something ofc but I am interested to see what you all think since having a small and lightweight utility knife for random things here and there sounds like a good idea :knight:

Ebay sells them cheaper than amazon but thought I would use that link as a reference. Thanks for your input.


----------



## rdm_magic (Feb 18, 2013)

I guess they might be good for opening packets and stuff. I can't really think of a use for them that something else wouldn't do better, other than the fact that you could pretty much always have it with you.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Feb 18, 2013)

Definitely just for convenience, this won't be the best at anything but it's nice to always have something on ya


----------



## NO ChoP! (Feb 18, 2013)

I have one. Rarely, rarely use it, as I carry a carbon opinel in my pocket to work, and a spyderco outside of work...but, when I do use it, I'm sure glad I have it! 

It really is compact, and folds nicely. In hand its not too comfortable, but in a pinch it works....


----------



## rdpx (Feb 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;CiPeuWzQ1Pk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiPeuWzQ1Pk&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Jmadams13 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sometimes I can't believe I watch this crap, lol. Interesting little EDC though.


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 18, 2013)

I want an american express black card just so I can sharpen it to a razor sharp edge.


----------



## shaneg (Feb 19, 2013)

kalaeb said:


> I want an american express black card just so I can sharpen it to a razor sharp edge.



And watch the cashier slice their palm open? Not sure if psycho or genius... haha


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 19, 2013)

kalaeb said:


> I want an american express black card just so I can sharpen it to a razor sharp edge.



The Chase United MileagePlus Club Card actually has a layer of metal sandwiched in the middle, so I would recommend this card for sharpening 

k.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Feb 19, 2013)

basically I am wanting either this or maybe a victorinox swiss card. Lord knows this is not something I will use frequently, and the cardsharp isn't a great blade, but being so small and portable, I am still leaning towards it


----------



## Korin_Mari (Feb 20, 2013)

Weird but pretty cool. I wonder if you you can actually sharpen them.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Feb 20, 2013)

Well i gave in and bought one, 18 bucks shipped, i will let people know how it is once i get it. For some reason I find myself coming back to that knife so i decided to buy it instead of other slightly larger wallet sized accessories.


----------

